# Middle Sea Race competition



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

The Royal Malta Yacht Club is organising a photographic competition for the best three photos from this year's Rolex Middle Sea Race which starts today week from the Marsamxett Harbour.

http://www.timesofmalta.com/core/article.php?id=239926


----------

